# How To Restore My Plastic Trim And Tyres?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I've used lots of trim and tyre dressings in the past. Nothing seems to last longer than a week in the bad weather. I'm currently testing "Auto Bright Restore 2 Black". It's hard to apply because it's a bumper dye. It dries patchy!

Can anyone recommend a product that actually keeps trim and tyres looking fresh for a few months at least?
What's the best way to clean tyres and trim prior to applying a dressing or dye?

When I bought my car, the dealership used a dressing on all trim/tyres and it lasted about 2 months. I wish I had whatever they had!
My car is a Renault Megane MK3 which has a lot of plastic trim.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I like Auto Finesse Revive.
Nice easy to use gel, and it lasts well too.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Deathstar said:


> I like Auto Finesse Revive.
> Nice easy to use gel, and it lasts well too.


Thanks for the suggestion.

How do I remove bumper dye if it dries patchy?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used AG bumper and trim gel and also AutoAllure trim restorer and both have lasted a good few months for me - even over the winter


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

autoglym plastic & trim conditioner might take two coats but last a few weeks very cheap from a rep too


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

How do I remove bumper trim dye?

Thank you for the input so far everyone, it's highly appreciated.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ag bumper and trim gel is nice and lasts a while, there high performance tyre gel is nice too 
odk attire is also good for trim and tyres


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Black pearl tire and trim armour or solution finish car pro pearl and gyeon tire or the Tac systems equivalent ask Imran from In2Detailing.
Ag stuff even the new formula stinks not worth the money.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the input. How do I safely remove bumper dye?


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

BradleyW said:


> Thanks for the input. How do I safely remove bumper dye?


Apc should remove it


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The only thing that I've found lasts more than a couple of weeks is a coating like G-techniq or Gyeon. I used Gyeon Trim over a year ago and it's still going strong - the car is kept outside in the blazing sun so that's pretty good going. Prep is the key though. Scrub the hell out of the trim to be coated with a strong APC mix. Rinse and dry. Then hit it with an IPA solution (I use 50:50 IPA to water). Give it a good rub with this and let it dry. Then apply the coating.


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Solution Finish for trims did really impressed me. 
Now i'm using Gyeon Tire for my tires, nice product too.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I coated my old mini Countryman with Nanolex Si3D, paintwork and the plastic trims - it lasted 12 months and gave the correct sheen. Perhaps a little overkill unless you want to ceramic coat the paintwork as well.

GTechniq C4 is similar product.

On our other Mini, i stuck to traditional carnauba wax on the paint and tried a variety of trim protectors on the black wheelarch trims etc. AutoFinesse Revive looked ok but didn;t last very well in wet weather, similar to Autoglym in my experience.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thank you very much for the support everyone. I'm going to buy some good APC for trim prep and I'll continue to research the products which you've all suggested.

Thank you!


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

If the trim is black I find that masking and coating with satin black plastic/ trim spray paint gets them like new, and it lasts.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

chris chappell said:


> If the trim is black I find that masking and coating with satin black plastic/ trim spray paint gets them like new, and it lasts.


I did that on my old Megane and it works well but the paint was soft.

Which APC should I buy? Can I just use any house hold APC? I only have window cleaner products with white vinegar and car detailer sprays and upholstery cleaner.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I applied autobright restore 2 black on my tyres. It's a black dye. A week after bad weather it seems to remain glossy on my tyres. I however have 1 tyre that no product seems to keep shiny. It's very frustrating.

I'll be trying the Nanolex stuff for my trim. It says it'll last a year like Gtechniq C4. Nothing seems to take hold on my trim for very long which is a shame! Fingers crossed with the Nanolex!


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

Can I use tyre dressings, like Armor All Tyre Glaze for bumper matt black plastic elements?

(I tried some gels-dressings before, but a few kms of driving and they converted my bumpers to dust magnets, so they were look like much worse than before with the faded, grey plastics)


----------

